# Why is my post blocked from public view



## teetsao (Sep 4, 2015)

and under moderation ? Is offering trade something you own frowned on ? If so, just delete the thread. No big deal really. Howard Williams may not be of any interest here.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 4, 2015)

I believe that per the Terms of Service you agreed too, that posting and or exchanging of Copy Right Material is not allowed. 
It is difficult to know if one is trading the original for another original or are they trading copies. And even if it is originals, did they make a copy for themselves first? 
To avoid issues with lawyers and court rooms I believe that is why that is in the Terms of Service. 

This is based upon your post above about trading something and the mention of Howard Williams.


----------



## teetsao (Sep 4, 2015)

Thank you. I never read those things. But if that's the rule, that's the rule. I apologize for any troubles.


----------



## teetsao (Sep 4, 2015)

Thought just crossed my mind. ITS CRAP @!!!! Not the policy but the idea that people can't trade. Yet, it was and still is okay for someone to buy a video tape/dvd and then rent in over and over and over and PROFIT yet the maker gets a one time fee. Yet, if I buy it I cant give it away, LMFAO. What a joke and we allow it to happen.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 4, 2015)

teetsao said:


> Thought just crossed my mind. ITS CRAP @!!!! Not the policy but the idea that people can't trade. Yet, it was and still is okay for someone to buy a video tape/dvd and then rent in over and over and over and PROFIT yet the maker gets a one time fee. Yet, if I buy it I cant give it away, LMFAO. What a joke and we allow it to happen.


By all means trade with anyone you speak to in private message.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Sep 4, 2015)

teetsao said:


> Thank you. I never read those things. But if that's the rule, that's the rule. I apologize for any troubles.


It's definitely a good idea to read the terms of service, to avoid any future problems.

In the meantime, welcome to MartialTalk! Why not post in the Meet and Greet section and tell us a bit about yourself and your experience.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 5, 2015)

As others have mentioned, trades are a violation of the TOS, due to copyright and piracy laws.
And as other have mentioned, it would be a really good idea to read the TOS. "I didn't know" is not a viable defense.

Welcome to MartialTalk. Hope you enjoy it. And please do read the TOS.


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 5, 2015)

Swapping may sound a good idea but you could find yourself with postage/shipping costs that far outweigh the value of the item if someone from another country wants to swap, not to mention problems with customs, tax etc


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 6, 2015)

teetsao said:


> Thought just crossed my mind. ITS CRAP @!!!! Not the policy but the idea that people can't trade. Yet, it was and still is okay for someone to buy a video tape/dvd and then rent in over and over and over and PROFIT yet the maker gets a one time fee. Yet, if I buy it I cant give it away, LMFAO. What a joke and we allow it to happen.



I believe, if you own a video rental place, then you are paying taxes and recording your transactions for investigation if a law suit does happen. Note: They rent out an original and if they want to rent more than one they have to buy more than one original from the rights or distribution owners. 

There is no way for this site to know if a trade is only the original or not. So publicly the Terms of Service  say no, do not do it, as the site owners old and new would like to avoid court proceedings. As others stated, one can make friends here and exchange personal information in private and that is not information known or traced or ... , 

So, I hope you enjoy your stay here, and you do post a little back ground in the meet and greet area. 

Thanks


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 7, 2015)

We prohibit tape trading/video trading/etc. because we have no way to avoid potentially becoming a party to an illegal act.  While you may indeed privately swap and trade your singular copy of a given video or tape, it's a copyright violation or piracy to make and trade or sell copies of copyrighted material without the proper authority.  We can't and won't even try to spend the time trying to figure out who has the copyright holder's permission, who is trading only their one properly purchased item, or whatever -- so we prohibit all of it. 

Additionally, we restrict sales posts to Staff, Supporting Members, or those who have otherwise paid for the privilege.  Bluntly, why should we let someone make money off the forum without paying to support the site.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 11, 2015)

Policy was put into place because of concerns with copyright violations.

Simply put, you can sell or give away your tape/cd/dvd no problem. 
As long as you also transfer or destroy all 'backups' as well.
Otherwise, you're violating copyright laws, and with penalties in the tens of thousands to hundreds of thousands of dollars, well, that's not something any legit site wants to deal with.   The RIAA and MPAA goon squad is anal about hammering everything they can.  Defending against being named as 'involved' in the transaction can be expensive even if you're cleared.
So, "Not Allowed" works better than dealing with the alternatives.

Also, as a copyright holder myself (I just registered another 1,400+ items) I've got no problem letting my attorney go after someone infringing on my IP.  "I didn't know" doesn't matter.  

Neither does "I didn't read what I was agreeing to before I agreed to it."  That just shows poor judgement at best.   

By the way, hurry up with the drink orders. That was in the Terms of Service too.   Section 5, subsection B, Paragraph 7 "As a new member I will buy all members of this site 1 drink, minimum of 16 oz of their choice of draft on tap, 12 oz can or shot of top shelf."

I'll take the shot of rum please.


----------

